
Use Linux to fix a dead computer - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/operating-systems/95275/use-linux-fix-a-dead-computer
======
cylinder714
My current favorite Linux LiveCD is Grml (<http://grml.org/>), a Debian-based
distro. It's like Knoppix without KDE, Gnome, OpenOffice.org, et cetera (but
with X Windows), and with a multitude of command-line utilities. I _cannot_
recommend it highly enough.

